# I need coffee......or to have my head examined!



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok, here we are, OCT 31st, 3:44am and i'm up. I actually woke up at 3:14am and climbed out of bed with my better half asking "are you ok honey?" 

I worked on my props last night until sometime around 10pm, then we sat together and watched some horror flicks on TV and were in bed sometime around midnight. 

Last night i stood in my garage and surveyed my handiwork and went over a mental checklist. Am i overwhelmed? Did i try to put together too much? I mean, two full sized coffins, a FCG, blacklights, MP3 players, music, 3 fog machines, a 20' spider web with 40" spider.....MY GOD MAN AND THAT'S ONLY THE GARAGE!!!!

I have yet to get to the front entrance or the roof above the front entrance and then, we have to set up the dining room/living room area for my fiancee's little girl's birthday which just happens to fall on......you guessed it HALLOWEEN!....what's that?.....kill them all? WHAT MOTHER???? MOTHER......GET OUT OF MY HEAD!

Oh my......i seem to be going mad....HA HA HA hA Hee......ha ha HA hA Ha Tee Hee Hee........

OK.......never mind!

I LOVE HALLOWEEN......


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

lol yeah just a bit overwhelmed i think. lol You sure do have a lot to do. Did I mention that there is only 31 days till halloween!? lol 
Just to let you know , I have gone into my garage every day after work and worked a little of one of the many props I have started. I still haven`t finished paper macheing my main character in my field of screams and worked on the victim attacked by crows.Grannys rocking in her rocking chair , but I want to do something in my yard I have so much stuff and so little time . I can`t decide what to do.


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

How's it been going lately? Have any new projects to tell us about?


----------

